# Mainframe Jobs in Australia!



## Hritam (May 5, 2010)

Hi Guyz,
This post is to discuss on the opportunities/scope for the Mainframe Jobs in Australia. I am not very concerned about the VISA, rather I want to know if there is enough scope of Mainframe jobs in Australia. From the job sites as seek nd all, I see there are some. But in this forum I also see that the Job story may not be the same after you land there. So seeking some advice and suggestions regarding this. 
I would appreciate if someone from mainframe background share his/her real time experience. It would be also helpful if someone in this forum know such case and can share the same.

Many Thanks!
Hritam


----------



## qwert (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi Hritam,

"enough scope of Mainframe jobs" is quite a broad term! One thing i do know of is that there are a lot of Mainframe requirements in/around Mel & Syd. 
But if you want to know the scope of growth and expandability that's a tough one to answer (I am not from a MF background)

I have spent around 2+ years doing IT in Mel, but to be frank the market there is nothing as compared to what we get in India. If you know your work well here, you can go places but it does not transpose in an exactly same manner there. It kind of balances out with the quality of life you get in Australia.
Again, this is a personal thought, people might disagree.

BTW, there are a lot of IT (Indian) companies sourcing out employees to Australia , so that's one way of getting there and checking it urself 

I hope some of this has been helpful!

Cheers,


----------



## Hritam (May 5, 2010)

Thanks Qwert for your response! 
So as per ur suggestion, its better to get relocated from India with the job. 

Regards,


----------



## qwert (Feb 22, 2010)

certainly! serves two purposes:
1. You always have your job in India, in case you want to come back
2. Gives u time to explore Aussie market and make a move if you need it


----------



## kasirajan (Oct 16, 2010)

*Jobs in mainframe*



qwert said:


> certainly! serves two purposes:
> 1. You always have your job in India, in case you want to come back
> 2. Gives u time to explore Aussie market and make a move if you need it


Is CICS,MQseries comes under niche skillset???


----------



## bradford108 (Oct 18, 2010)

You would always have a job in India or the Philippines. In Australia, I don't know.


----------

